# Cedar Plank or not



## sweet chops bbq (Feb 16, 2010)

When smoking Salmon, do you prefer to use a cedar plank or not. If not what do you use in its place?


----------



## mr mac (Feb 16, 2010)

when smoking I just set it on a Pam sprayed grate.  When I grill I sometimes use a plank.


----------



## walle (Feb 16, 2010)

Sweet Chops - I would concur with Mr. Mac - the purpose of the plank is to actually get it to char and release the cedar smoke to cook/smoke at the same time.

Not sure you can do this in the smoker.  If you are smoking, cut an inch off your cedar plank and use it as your smoking wood.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Feb 16, 2010)

Cedar is not an acceptable smoking wood, the concept behind the cedar plank is for grilling, caution...do not use cedar as a smoking wood. Just smoke your salmon right on the grate, spray with pam if need be.

read this:
Cedar plank cooking is always done on Western Red Cedar boards. Eastern cedar is not safe to cook on, it can contain toxic resins! The planks used are generally thin, only about a half a centimeter in thickness, and are usually about 12 by 6 inches in size. The exact size or thickness is not important as long as it fits the food you plan to cook completely on top of the plank. While you can theoretically use any Western cedar you find, you want to be completely sure that your source is pure without any type of treatment or added chemicals. Some cedar sold at hardware or lumber suppliers has been treated and is thus not suitable for cooking. Your best bet is to buy cedar planks which have been sold specifically for the purpose of cedar plank cooking. These can be found at most places that grilling supplies and equipment are sold and in many specialty grocery stores. You can even find other wood types that can be used in a similar way but impart different flavors like apple wood, pecan and others.


----------



## sweet chops bbq (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks Coffee junkie..Phewww!! Dont want to be eating any toxins.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice going coffee I never would have known that regular cedar isn't any good. Thanks for the info. When I smoke fish I usually use alder for fish or maybe apple.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 16, 2010)

I never use a plank when smoking my salmon. I just put mine right on my grates or I have also put it on a piece of expandable metal mesh that I have extra. Make sure you spray your grates with oil so they don't stick.


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Did the cedar plank thing twice, a few years ago. Don't paerticularly care for it.

When smoking fish, I just apply some EVOO to the cast-iron grates and lay it on with the skin side down. Works fine, and comes out great.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very good safety tip, Points to you my friend.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very good coffee junkie.  Absolutely no reason to use a plank.  If you want some char on your fish and want smoke.  Do a short smoke for flavor and finish on the grill for char or to add surface glaze.


----------



## autoferret (Feb 17, 2010)

Points for that info coffee!  I'll just keep my cedar to the cabnets!


----------



## topspinme (Feb 18, 2010)

When I read that white cedar contained toxins, I immediately Googled to find out the toxicity in various woods.  White cedar was not listed but this is what I found for Western Red:  Western Red CedarAsthma, Rhinitis, mucous membrane irritant, Nosebleeds, Stomach pains, Nausea, Giddiness, Distrubance of central nervous system. Dermatitis.Dust, Wood, Leaves, Bark


----------



## walle (Feb 19, 2010)

Coffee - double thanks for the info, and catching poor Sweet Chops before I kilt him!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Sweet Chops - sorry for the bad suggestion.


----------



## ski-freak (Jul 15, 2012)

I have grilled both farm raised and wild caught sockeye salmon on cedar planks, on the firebox grill in my smoker/grill at pretty high heat. There is a difference between the fish, and the wild caught sockeye salmon is much redder colored and much better tasting. The cedar planks have actually worked very well, and were nice since you never busted up the delicate "flaky" fish. The fillets always stays very intact and the top sides brown well (the bottom part of the fillets on the plank are on a pretty good heat insulator so they cook more slowly). More smoky flavor was imparted on the non-plank side of the fillet from the mesquite wood in my firebox. We haven't ever been sick from the cedar, and everyone that has tried it felt it was some of the best outdoor cooked salmon they ever had.

BTW, indoors you can poach salmon very nicely in a tightly sealed microwave dish - in the microwave! Pretty much the only food I will cook (versus reheat) in a microwave...


----------

